
“script” – making it easy to write shell-like scripts in Go - alexellisuk
https://github.com/bitfield/script
======
japanoise
This looks really useful, thanks for sharing!

~~~
alexellisuk
Np.. looking forward to trying it with OpenFaaS and the Go template..

